# Instalar DKIM en server dedicado

## maxmax2006

Hola a todos,

Tenemos contratado un servidor dedicado con qmail para envíos de emails, tambien tenemos un dominio y hemos configurado SPF , pero ahora queremos configurar DKIM y no sabemos bien como hacerlo.

Creamos un subdominio que apunta al servidor dedicado, pero no sabemos donde tenemos que poner la clave publica y la privada para que aparezca en los mails correctamente.

Alguien podria indicar algún manual para poder saber como y donde crear el DKIM?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano,

Javier

----------

## opotonil

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gentoo+qmail+dkim

Salu2.

----------

